# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Jake's Planted



## jake (May 25, 2004)

Started planted tanks about a year and some change ago. I've never gotten a tank to where I was really pleased with it, but here is one of my works in progress.


----------



## jake (May 25, 2004)

Started planted tanks about a year and some change ago. I've never gotten a tank to where I was really pleased with it, but here is one of my works in progress.


----------



## jake (May 25, 2004)

I should add that I know I need to add more of a foreground and fill in some space, yank out that oriental sword on the left that is shadowing everything, and so on... like I said, work in progress.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

personally I like the open foreground like that. It looks good. Plus it gives a place for fish to swim out in the open. That is, if there are any fish in there


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Jake, 

What's that kind of tall bunch in the foreground, just to the right? is it babytears? if you moved it to the right end of the wood, in front of that piece of equipment there, i think it would look better. We'd also be able to see more of that wall of Vals at the back there, which looks nice. Just some thoughts. 
I've never got a tank to where i'm REALLY pleased with it either!! occassionally, i get to a point where i think "oh, its starting to look nice now" and then the next week its "ah crap.. it looks messy again!!!" 
don't give up!! mine's about to get a make-over, but it doesn't know it yet!! 
nice tank

BEN


----------



## jake (May 25, 2004)

On the far right in the foreground is Hemianthus micranthemoides , or pearlweed. I'm going to spread it out into a proper foreground eventually.. I got a huge aponogeton back there that will be covering up the canister filter intake before too long. I am also expecting some Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata which will be heading over in that area, behind the smaller piece of driftwood on the right.


----------

